

Battling credit card theft – the secret to unhackable payments (PocketKey) - harryhuang
https://www.pocketkey.com/one-time-pad-encryption-the-secret-to-unhackable-payments/

======
harryhuang
This was an interesting read on a company trying to combat credit card theft.
The solution seems to be similar to what some banks in the UK currently use
for bank transfers.

